# Redtail Black Shark Has Grey Spots.



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

So I was at the inlaws place last night to do the whole new year shebang, and was called over to take a look at their 29g tank. It would seem that their redtail sharks have some grey spots coming out, and apparently this has only been happening for a few days.

Since this isn't my tank, I don't really know the whole situation with it. From what I've been told, the water has been tested and all the paremeters are fine. I believe it goes through the weekly water change, and from what I can see, it doesn't appear to be overstocked.

It's a 29 tall, and from what I can remember the tank mates are 3 tiger barbs, 3 odessa barbs, 3 dwarf parrot fish, 3 red glass barbs, and two redtail black sharks. There are plenty of hiding places, and I've -heard- that the sharks aren't suppose to get along with one another if they're in the same tank, although these two seem perfectly fine and just avoid each other, spending their time in different sections and in a cave.


My biggest concern is whether or not the shark is losing it's scales. Keep in mind, the whole body isn't turning greyish. It looks more like spots.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Are you sure the Redtails aren't fighting each other for sure? It was too my understanding that they are extremely agressive to their own species and any conspecifics.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

29g is too small to keep 2 sharks in IMO. It is recommenced a minimum 36" tank for one. Though they may seem to avoid each other when the lights are on, as most hide out during the day, they are far more active when the lights are off. They are very territorial with each other, especially in a smaller tank and get more aggressive as they age in my experience. Mine is in a 48" tank with a parrot cichlid that likes to chase him from time to time and I have noticed the same thing ,I would say its scales missing ,I could be wrong. Either way 2 of these will not get along in a 29g tank especially when they are full grown. Just my 2 cents


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

I was kind of suspecting that they might have been dueling it out in there, and with the lights out at night, it would certainly be hard for the in laws to see what's going on and such.


Guess I'll pass on the word. I kinda feel bad for them. The first place they went to (I think it was Petsmart) gave them nothing but bad advice and sick fish. They were told having two sharks would be okay. Or maybe they just didn't say anything against it. Either way, if I was making a bad purchase for the future, I would hope that someone would tell me what I'm getting into rather than putting the fish at risk with one another.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol...yea Petsmart employees are not always got the most knowledgeable about fish IME. And bad advice, if that is the case, always sucks for the owner and the fish. They are a beautiful fish & it doesn't help that when you get them they are usually in a tank full of them. When they are small they look harmless with each other, 3" later and they get an attitude it seems. They might be ok together in a 48" x 18" or bigger footprint, but 29g is just too small for 2. They love to roam/scavenge around at night, so they are gonna cross paths alot in there. One is usually going to be the dominant one and constantly stress the other one out chasing him. Might tell them to observe whats happening when the light are off and see if this is actually whats happening. Best to know in case it's something else and the fish is sick


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

I'll be sure to pass on the message to them. From what I understand, one is most certainly the dominant, whereas the other is a bit more submissive. The more dominant one also seems to be a male while the second looks female. Based on the bits of information that I've gathered, at least. I suppose that's part of the reason it seems like they may have gotten along for the few months they've been together.

Thanks a bunch for the help.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

You mentioned that they had gotten some sick fish from the pet store in the past. With greyish or whitish spots, maybe they have a protozoan infection? Maybe it's not as visible on the other fish, if they are lighter coloured. Maybe they could try some Paraguard to see if that helps? Or if they can get it, then Lifeguard (freshwater), which helps parasitic, protozoan and bacterial infections. (Just a suggestion -- I'm not an expert)


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

Personally, I'm very skeptical on suggesting medications, as I've had a very bad reaction with melafix. I guess that stuff doesn't do so well with barbs, for it killed every single one of mine (dennisonis, tri-colored, and cherries). He has a lot of barbs in his tank, so that's a bit of another worry for me.

If it won't be harmful to the fish, maybe I'll hand over the suggestion. I just don't want to be the cause of all his fish dying


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I wouldnt try shotgun medicating (using different medication without knowing the ailment) until you know exactly what the problem is. Medication can be quite hard on fish.


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Morainy said:


> You mentioned that they had gotten some sick fish from the pet store in the past. With greyish or whitish spots, maybe they have a protozoan infection? Maybe it's not as visible on the other fish, if they are lighter coloured. Maybe they could try some Paraguard to see if that helps? Or if they can get it, then Lifeguard (freshwater), which helps parasitic, protozoan and bacterial infections. (Just a suggestion -- I'm not an expert)


This site (Caring For A Home Aquarium Pet Shark) supports Morainy's diagnosis  Scroll down close to the bottom of the page that talks about Parasitic Diseases.


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Taken from another site (Fish Disease and Treatment)*
Fungus (Saprolegnia)
Symptoms: Tufts of dirty, cotton-like growth on the skin, can cover large areas of the fish, fish eggs turn white.

Fungal attacks always follow some other health problem like parasitic attack, injury, or bacterial infection. The symptoms are a gray or whitish growth in and on the skin and/or fins of the fish. Eventually, if left untreated, these growths will become cottony looking. The fungus, if left untreated, will eventually eat away on the fish until it finally dies.
After ascertaining the initial cause of the fungus and remedying that, use a solution of phenoxethol at 1% in distilled water. Add 10 ml of this solution per liter of aquarium water. Repeat after a few days if needed, but only once more as three treatments could be dangerous to aquarium inhabitants. If the symptoms are severe the fish can be removed from the aquarium and swabbed with a cloth that has been treated with small amounts of povidone iodine or mercurochrome.

For attacks on fish eggs, most breeders will use a solution of methylene blue adding 3 to 5 mg/l as a preventative measure after the eggs are laid.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That sounds pretty serious, cdsgo1974. Thank you for the information!


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

you're welcome


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

Hmmm. I don't think that's quite the case, but I will forward the message to them so they can, at the very least, keep an eye out for something like that. For all I know, things could have gotten worse over the past few days since I last saw them.

Hopefully it's nothing too serious...


----------

